# fedeltà: la ricetta



## Old unaCOMEtante (20 Gennaio 2009)

*fedeltà: la ricetta*

Tanti sono i traditori; altrettanti i traditi: mi domando (seriamente) se esiste una ricetta che possa provocare la fedeltà di coppia. A quanto risulta non c'è, altrimenti saremmo tutti fedeli. O esiste ma deviamo?


----------



## Old Disadorno (20 Gennaio 2009)

unaCOMEtante ha detto:


> Tanti sono i traditori; altrettanti i traditi: mi domando (seriamente) se esiste una ricetta che possa provocare la fedeltà di coppia. A quanto risulta non c'è, altrimenti saremmo tutti fedeli. O esiste ma deviamo?


Per l'uomo tradire è diverso, può farlo anche senza coinvolgimenti affettivi. Una donna che tradisce sta disprezzando il suo uomo.
Sta qui la differenza.
Ricette non ci sono, l'unica potrebbe essere quella di evitare il legami troppo ravvicinati, ma è esattamente quello che la maggior parte degli individui cercano e direi che è una gran bella soddisfazione.


----------



## Verena67 (20 Gennaio 2009)

unaCOMEtante ha detto:


> Tanti sono i traditori; altrettanti i traditi: mi domando (seriamente) se esiste una ricetta che possa provocare la fedeltà di coppia. A quanto risulta non c'è, altrimenti saremmo tutti fedeli. *O esiste ma deviamo*?


esiste ma deviamo.


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Gennaio 2009)

la ricetta x essere fedeli sempre
la nestesia
o forse avere il contante sempre pronto e abbondante ma non e' un metodo sicuro
saluti


----------



## Old giobbe (20 Gennaio 2009)

Per i credenti la ricetta è Gesù Cristo.

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=IHBKDYvFB1A


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Gennaio 2009)

L'infedeltà non è tradimento.
Il tradimento vero quello che massacra è il mentire non è fare sesso con altri.
Quello che si auspica è di non essere traditi e di non tradire.
Ma bisogna essere entrambi forti, onesti e coerenti prima di tutto con se stessi.
Ecco la ricetta.


----------



## Verena67 (21 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'infedeltà non è tradimento.
> *Il tradimento vero quello che massacra è il mentire non è fare sesso con altri.*
> Quello che si auspica è di non essere traditi e di non tradire.
> Ma bisogna essere entrambi forti, onesti e coerenti prima di tutto con se stessi.
> Ecco la ricetta.


 
Anche fare sesso con altri non aiuta, eh...!


----------



## Old thai (21 Gennaio 2009)

unaCOMEtante ha detto:


> Tanti sono i traditori; altrettanti i traditi: mi domando (seriamente) se esiste una ricetta che possa provocare la fedeltà di coppia. A quanto risulta non c'è, altrimenti saremmo tutti fedeli. O esiste ma deviamo?



La ricetta potrebbe essere l'amore visto come: mi trovo tanto bene con questa persona, anche le incomprensioni si superano, mi rende serena, felice, mi rispetta...e insieme stiamo creando un qualcosa che non finirà mai...

Come sono romantica oggi::: 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bhè ora comincio a lavorare....a dopo.
Thai


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

unaCOMEtante ha detto:


> Tanti sono i traditori; altrettanti i traditi: mi domando (seriamente) se esiste una ricetta che possa provocare la fedeltà di coppia. A quanto risulta non c'è, altrimenti saremmo tutti fedeli. O esiste ma deviamo?


 
mah... il solo ingrediente per la fedeltà credo sia il rispetto per l'altro/a.


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

thai ha detto:


> *La ricetta potrebbe essere l'amore* visto come: mi trovo tanto bene con questa persona, anche le incomprensioni si superano, mi rende serena, felice, mi rispetta...e insieme stiamo creando un qualcosa che non finirà mai...
> 
> Come sono romantica oggi:::
> 
> ...


ne sono convinta anche io.
l'infedeltà non è proprio contemplata da chi ama.
thai, son proprio  contenta per te!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ne sono convinta anche io.
> *l'infedeltà non è proprio contemplata da chi ama.*
> thai, son proprio contenta per te!!!


eppure c'è chi sostiene di sì.


----------



## Old Disadorno (21 Gennaio 2009)

Atto di infedeltà non è solo compiere o meno il tradimento, ma il solo pensarlo.
Per questo è inevitabile.
Ovviamente per gli uomini. Per le donne è un'altro discorso.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Disadorno ha detto:


> Atto di infedeltà non è solo compiere o meno il tradimento, ma il solo pensarlo.
> Per questo è inevitabile.
> *Ovviamente per gli uomini. Per le donne è un'altro discorso*.


sarebbe a dire?


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> eppure c'è chi sostiene di sì.


come fai a pensare all'infedeltà quando sei innamorata persa e ami il tuo uomo?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> come fai a pensare all'infedeltà quando sei innamorata persa e ami il tuo uomo?


 
io non ho mai tradito, sbagli persona a cui porre la domanda: non ti so rispondere.
dico solo che tra i (numerosissimi) traditori, la maggior parte sostiene di amare la/il propria/o compagna/o. possibile che mentano tutti?


----------



## Old Disadorno (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sarebbe a dire?


la donna infila sempre ovunque i sentimenti. Anche quando si fa trombare da un camionista conosciuto due ore prima.
Noi siamo più coerenti in questo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Disadorno ha detto:


> *la donna infila sempre ovunque i sentimenti*. Anche quando si fa trombare da un camionista conosciuto due ore prima.
> Noi siamo più coerenti in questo.


 
hai altri luoghi comuni da sottoporre alla nostra attenzione?


----------



## Old Disadorno (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> hai altri luoghi comuni da sottoporre alla nostra attenzione?


Ovviamente non è il tuo caso, tu tradisci solo per godimento personale...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Disadorno ha detto:


> Ovviamente non è il tuo caso, tu tradisci solo per godimento personale...


 
sai che è un piacere leggere gente matura? veramente...
la scuola media l'hai finita o ti licenzi quest'anno?


----------



## Old Disadorno (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sai che è un piacere leggere gente matura? veramente...
> la scuola media l'hai finita o ti licenzi quest'anno?


Sono un fanciullo immaturo e inconsapevole. Che però secondo me ci prende spesso.
Ma non c'è niente di male, se il coito è di tuo gradimento.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Disadorno ha detto:


> Sono un fanciullo immaturo e inconsapevole. Che però secondo me ci prende spesso.
> Ma non c'è niente di male, se il coito è di tuo gradimento.


più che altro sei un fanciullo che evidentemente non sa leggere. c'è niente di male neanche qua, magari impari.


----------



## Old Disadorno (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> più che altro sei un fanciullo che evidentemente non sa leggere. c'è niente di male neanche qua, magari impari.


Se mantieni la vulva in salute non ci sono problemi.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Disadorno ha detto:


> Se mantieni la vulva in salute non ci sono problemi.


 
ma riesci a dare una risposta che c'entri qualcosa?


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mah... il solo ingrediente per la fedeltà credo *sia il rispetto per l'altro/a*.


Si, è ancor prima per se stesso. Perchè concordo con Persa, la vera infedeltà è la menzogna, che anticipa anche il sesso. E quella, ancor prima che all'altro,  la si racconta a noi stessi.


----------



## Old Staff (21 Gennaio 2009)

Disadorno ha detto:


> Sono un fanciullo immaturo e inconsapevole. Che però secondo me ci prende spesso.
> Ma non c'è niente di male, se il coito è di tuo gradimento.





Disadorno ha detto:


> Se mantieni la vulva in salute non ci sono problemi.


Caro utente Disadorno, sei invitato a mantenere un linguaggio più rispettoso verso gli altri utenti.

Di nuovi ingressi che mirino ad abbassare il tono delle discussioni a battute da camionisti ne possiamo tranquillamente fare a meno.

Saluti


----------



## Old Disadorno (21 Gennaio 2009)

Staff ha detto:


> Caro utente Disadorno, sei invitato a mantenere un linguaggio più rispettoso verso gli altri utenti.
> 
> Di nuovi ingressi che mirino ad abbassare il tono delle discussioni a battute da camionisti ne possiamo tranquillamente fare a meno.
> 
> Saluti


Ne terrò conto, vedrò di limitare la mia tracotante natura (finchè possibile).


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, è ancor prima per se stesso. Perchè concordo con Persa, la vera infedeltà è la menzogna, che anticipa anche il sesso. E quella, ancor prima che all'altro, la si racconta a noi stessi.


 
sono d'accordo, per quanto mi riguarda.
c'è però chi riesce a guardarsi serenamente allo specchio pur con la consapevolezza d'essere ovattato dalle sue bugie.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, è ancor prima per se stesso. Perchè concordo con Persa, la vera infedeltà è la menzogna, che anticipa anche il sesso. E quella, ancor prima che all'altro,  la si racconta a noi stessi.


yes. I primi a tradirsi siamo noi stessi. Poi chi c'è vicino , ma prima noi stessi.
Infatti per me la maggior parte delle volte quel che segue al tradimento non è un senso di colpa ma di delusione di sè .


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, è ancor prima per se stesso. Perchè concordo con Persa, la vera infedeltà *è la menzogna, che anticipa anche il sesso.* E quella, ancor prima che all'altro, la si racconta a noi stessi.


secondo me quello è il preludio.
e cmq è generato quasi sempre da un malessere che c'è....non certo in una coppia felice


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> secondo me quello è il preludio.
> e cmq è generato quasi sempre *da un malessere che c'è*....non certo in una coppia felice


si sceglie la via più breve o più semplice, per provare quanto meno a soffocare il malessere.
parlarne e tentar di risolverlo spesso può essere pesante...


----------



## Old Disadorno (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> secondo me quello è il preludio.
> e cmq è generato quasi sempre da un malessere che c'è....non certo in una coppia felice


Scusami ma questa mi fa ridere.


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> si sceglie la via più breve o più semplice, per provare quanto meno a soffocare il malessere.
> parlarne e tentar di risolverlo spesso può essere pesante...


ma si di sicuro, però il malessere c'è...
magari lieve ma c'è.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma si di sicuro, però il malessere c'è...
> magari lieve ma c'è.


 
ti sto dando ragione, racchietta


----------



## Verena67 (21 Gennaio 2009)

Disadorno ha detto:


> Atto di infedeltà *non è solo compiere o meno il tradimento, ma il solo pensarlo.*
> Per questo è inevitabile.
> Ovviamente per gli uomini. Per le donne è un'altro discorso.


 
processo alle Intenzioni? Come Torquemada?!

Su, dai.


----------



## Old Disadorno (21 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> processo alle Intenzioni? Come Torquemada?!
> 
> Su, dai.


La mortificazione del desiderio non so quanto sia lecita.


----------



## Old unaCOMEtante (21 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> esiste ma deviamo.


Verena67, perchè si devia? Te lo chiedo perchè anch'io la penso così. Ti va se scambiamo i nostri pareri su questo argomento, assieme agli altri utenti?


----------



## Verena67 (21 Gennaio 2009)

unaCOMEtante ha detto:


> Verena67, perchè si devia? Te lo chiedo perchè anch'io la penso così. Ti va se scambiamo i nostri pareri su questo argomento, assieme agli altri utenti?


 
Ci sono vari motivi.

Sarebbe bello pensarci come "monoblocchi" che non cambiano mai, ma in realtà cambiamo sempre. E cambiano gli interessi, i punti di riferimento, le opinioni, persino i valori.

A volte capita che non ci si riconosca più nel "mondo" che si abita con quell'abito, che ci si voglia proporre con un abito diverso. E questo ahime' predispone al tradimento, che in primis è sempre una crisi personale, più che di coppia.

Baci!


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ci sono vari motivi.
> 
> Sarebbe bello pensarci come "monoblocchi" che non cambiano mai, ma in realtà cambiamo sempre. E cambiano gli interessi, i punti di riferimento, le opinioni, persino i valori.
> 
> ...


 Lo penso anche io.


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (21 Gennaio 2009)

*In verità*

vi dico che l'errore è nell'impostazione iniziale.
Il volere, per ragioni varie troppo complicate da discutere qui ed ora, attribuire all'essere umano, specie del genere mammiferi, una qualità che esso non ha e che salvo eccezioni, peraltro a me ignota, non trova spazio nel mondo animale.
Quella della fedeltà.
Non siamo monogami.
E'terribile
E'irritante
E'da schifo.
ma, pour moi, è così
Bye .....................


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> vi dico che l'errore è nell'impostazione iniziale.
> Il volere, per ragioni varie troppo complicate da discutere qui ed ora, attribuire all'essere umano, specie del genere mammiferi, una qualità che esso non ha e che salvo eccezioni, peraltro a me ignota, non trova spazio nel mondo animale.
> Quella della fedeltà.
> Non siamo monogami.
> ...


 Però Orange... dire che siamo ontologicamente così, e poi affermare che è terribile e da schifo, significa non accettarsi. 
Se fosse vero quanto dici, dovremmo riconoscerlo ed imparare a conviverci senza troppi drammi. Questo se fosse vero che sta tutto nella genetica.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> vi dico che l'errore è nell'impostazione iniziale.
> Il volere, per ragioni varie troppo complicate da discutere qui ed ora, attribuire all'essere umano, specie del genere mammiferi, una qualità che esso non ha e che salvo eccezioni, peraltro a me ignota, non trova spazio nel mondo animale.
> Quella della fedeltà.
> Non siamo monogami.
> ...


 
quindi secondo te tutti hanno tradito, tradiscono o tradiranno?


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (21 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Però Orange... dire che siamo ontologicamente così, e poi affermare che è terribile e da schifo, significa non accettarsi.
> Se fosse vero quanto dici, dovremmo riconoscerlo ed imparare a conviverci senza troppi drammi. Questo se fosse vero che sta tutto nella genetica.


No, Molti, non tutto sta nella genetica.
Ma quel signore che Belledejour utilizza come nick soleva dire che alla fine è tutta una storia di


pisellino e patatina.

Sono alfine sempre e solo loro il nostro GPR emotivo, mein freund


----------



## Nordica (21 Gennaio 2009)

Se amo non tradisco! bisogna capire quando si ama da vero!

questo é il problema!

tante volte siamo tanto occupati con l'amare noi stessi che non abbiamo spazio per il prossimo!


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quindi secondo te tutti hanno tradito, tradiscono o tradiranno?


Se non lo faranno non sarà perché non sentiranno la pulsione di farlo ma valuteranno una serie di pro e contro e forse non lo faranno.
Ma secondo me, potenzialmente, senza voler offenere nessuno:



*si*​


----------



## Old oscar (21 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'infedeltà non è tradimento.
> Il tradimento vero quello che massacra è il mentire non è fare sesso con altri.
> Quello che si auspica è di non essere traditi e di non tradire.
> Ma bisogna essere entrambi forti, onesti e coerenti prima di tutto con se stessi.
> Ecco la ricetta.


bene, 

facciamo due esempi su quanto hai detto. 

1- andare a giocare a bocce e dire alla propria moglie che si è andati a lavorare  è tradimento, si è mentito e quindi si è tradito.

2 - si va dalla propria moglie e le si dice " cara, esco un'attimo, vado a farmi una tro...bata, tu non ne senti il bisogno, ma io si.....faccio in un attimo....torno subito " Non si è mentito, quindi, non c'è tradimento.


eh no, non è proprio così.

Le mogli ci perdonano tutto, basta che non si sia arrivati a Tro..mbare


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> Se non lo faranno non sarà perché non sentiranno la pulsione di farlo ma valuteranno una serie di pro e contro e forse non lo faranno.
> Ma secondo me, potenzialmente, senza voler offenere nessuno:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Non leggo offese nelle tue parole, ma decisamente non sono d'accordo.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> Se non lo faranno non sarà perché non sentiranno la pulsione di farlo ma valuteranno una serie di pro e contro e forse non lo faranno.
> Ma secondo me, potenzialmente, senza voler offenere nessuno:
> 
> 
> ...


essendo esseri umani abbiamo pulsioni di vario genere, le più strampalate o più  gravi.
Grazie a Dio abbiamo anche raziocinio e cuore che ci permettono prima di lasciarci andare alle suddette di valutare ed eventualmente frenarci.
Non vuol dire che siamo potenzialmente traditori, assassini o altro.
Siamo uomini  e donne.
Io almeno la penso così.
Per me sottovalutiamo l'uomo più del necessario


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> essendo esseri umani abbiamo pulsioni di vario genere, le più strampalate o più gravi.
> Grazie a Dio abbiamo anche raziocinio e cuore che ci permettono prima di lasciarci andare alle suddette di valutare ed eventualmente frenarci.
> Non vuol dire che siamo potenzialmente traditori, assassini o altro.
> Siamo uomini e donne.
> ...


 
a tutti i costi sembra lo si voglia... "bestializzare" si può dire?


----------



## Old belledejour (21 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> Se non lo faranno non sarà perché non sentiranno la pulsione di farlo ma valuteranno una serie di pro e contro e forse non lo faranno.
> Ma secondo me, potenzialmente, senza voler offenere nessuno:
> 
> 
> ...


Per non farsi tradire fare sempre il topo che scappa, troppe sicurezze non fanno mai bene, in nessun rapporto.


----------



## Old giobbe (21 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> Se non lo faranno non sarà perché non sentiranno la pulsione di farlo ma valuteranno una serie di pro e contro e forse non lo faranno.
> Ma secondo me, potenzialmente, senza voler offenere nessuno:
> 
> 
> ...



La propensione a tradire è di default, come a rubare, a mentire, a uccidere, all'agnosticismo ecc.
È la concupiscenza, la tendenza al peccato che è frutto del peccato originale.
Altrimenti non ci sarebbe nessun merito a rimanere fedeli, onesti ecc.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Anche fare sesso con altri non aiuta, eh...!


 Certo, ma un fatto episodico fa meno male di menzogne continue, anche se il numero dei tradimenti fisici è uguale.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Gennaio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> bene,
> 
> facciamo due esempi su quanto hai detto.
> 
> ...


Esempi estremi che non c'azzeccano con quanto ho detto.

Comunque commento

Es. 1
Non c'è motivo di mentire se non perché mi considera una maddre severa e non una compagna. Inoltre se sceglie le bocce invece del lavoro mettemdo potenzialmente in pericolo il lavoro e non ritiene di parlarmene è un gravissimo tradmento del rapporto.

Es. 2
Indica una superficialità e una grave mancanza di rispetto in quanto il sesso può essere vissuto nella coppia e se, in caso diproblemi, viene scelto di risolvere autonomamente è il tradimento del dialogo e il menefreghismo che tradiscono più del sesso davvero compiuto o no.

Con tradimento episodic mi riferivo a classiche situazioni da film ...durante un viaggio...


----------



## Verena67 (22 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo, ma un fatto episodico fa meno male di menzogne continue, anche se il numero dei tradimenti fisici è uguale.


 
ti vedo troppo tollerante, devo rimetterti in riga 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Per gestire senza danni e soverchie menzogne il tradimento "episodico" come lo chiami tu, ci vanno due persone incredibilmente attente, equilibrate (tra di loro e con i rispettivi partner), con le idee chiare, e alla fine sbagli comunque 

	
	
		
		
	


	





La via dell'inferno è lastricata d'oro, si sa....!


----------



## Verena67 (22 Gennaio 2009)

Quanto al traditore seriale da una botta e via con chiunque respiri, ma chi lo vorrebbe come partner di una vita?!


----------



## Verena67 (22 Gennaio 2009)

Ed infine, terzo caso proposto da Persa: il tradimento episodico "in viaggio".

Crisi personale non da poco, eh, se mi trombo il collega appena conosciuto!!!


----------



## Old Buscopann (22 Gennaio 2009)

unaCOMEtante ha detto:


> Tanti sono i traditori; altrettanti i traditi: mi domando (seriamente) se esiste una ricetta che possa provocare la fedeltà di coppia. A quanto risulta non c'è, altrimenti saremmo tutti fedeli. O esiste ma deviamo?


La ricetta è solo una: la coscienza.
Io amo e credo che per me sia oggettivamente molto difficile tradire, perchè di fronte alle tentazioni che comunque ho avuto in questi quasi 5 anni è stata la coscienza che mi ha tenuto lontano da queste tentazioni.
Tutti abbiamo le tentazioni. E' la coscienza l'unica cosa che può tenerle a bada. A mio modo di vedere quando ti dicono che se sei innamorato non guardi nessun'altra è uno slogan banalissimo che forse va bene per le fiabe.
Con questo non voglio dire che biasimo chi non segue in certi momenti della propria vita la coscienza, perchè a volte (in momenti di difficoltà della coppia) si possono anche commettere degli errori. Siamo esseri umani.

Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (22 Gennaio 2009)

La ricetta e' una sola: cintura di castita' per tutti!

La chiave la tiene il rispettivo coniuge


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Gennaio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La ricetta è solo una: la coscienza.
> Io amo e credo che per me sia oggettivamente molto difficile tradire, perchè di fronte alle tentazioni che comunque ho avuto in questi quasi 5 anni è stata la coscienza che mi ha tenuto lontano da queste tentazioni.
> Tutti abbiamo le tentazioni. E' la coscienza l'unica cosa che può tenerle a bada. A mio modo di vedere quando ti dicono che se sei innamorato non guardi nessun'altra è uno slogan banalissimo che forse va bene per le fiabe.
> Con questo non voglio dire che biasimo chi non segue in certi momenti della propria vita la coscienza, perchè a volte (in momenti di difficoltà della coppia) si possono anche commettere degli errori. Siamo esseri umani.
> ...


tenero.


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La ricetta e' una sola: cintura di castita' per tutti!
> 
> La chiave la tiene il rispettivo coniuge


 
Porcola


----------



## Old Airforever (23 Gennaio 2009)

Originalmente inviato da *Buscopann*  
_La ricetta è solo una: la coscienza._
_Io amo e credo che per me sia oggettivamente molto difficile tradire, perchè di fronte alle tentazioni che comunque ho avuto in questi quasi 5 anni è stata la coscienza che mi ha tenuto lontano da queste tentazioni._
_Tutti abbiamo le tentazioni. E' la coscienza l'unica cosa che può tenerle a bada. A mio modo di vedere quando ti dicono che se sei innamorato non guardi nessun'altra è uno slogan banalissimo che forse va bene per le fiabe._
_Con questo non voglio dire che biasimo chi non segue in certi momenti della propria vita la coscienza, perchè a volte (in momenti di difficoltà della coppia) si possono anche commettere degli errori. Siamo esseri umani._

_Buscopann_

Buscopann, non concordo. Per quattro anni e mezzo non ho visto quella donna che ho incominciato a vedere quando una mia storia sentimentale è terminata. E ti garantisco che mi sarà passata davanti al naso la bellezza di centinaia e centinaia di volte. Inoltre, ti garantisco che era (è) una gran bella figliola, difficile da non notare. Eppure...
Air


----------



## Old Buscopann (23 Gennaio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Originalmente inviato da *Buscopann*
> _La ricetta è solo una: la coscienza._
> _Io amo e credo che per me sia oggettivamente molto difficile tradire, perchè di fronte alle tentazioni che comunque ho avuto in questi quasi 5 anni è stata la coscienza che mi ha tenuto lontano da queste tentazioni._
> _Tutti abbiamo le tentazioni. E' la coscienza l'unica cosa che può tenerle a bada. A mio modo di vedere quando ti dicono che se sei innamorato non guardi nessun'altra è uno slogan banalissimo che forse va bene per le fiabe._
> ...


 
Secondo me un amore che è immune dalle tentazioni è un amore adoloscenziale. Il classico "innamoramento", che è la stessa cosa di quando siamo ubriachi, vale a dire che non siamo lucidi.
Un amore maturo non è immune dalle tentazioni, ma semplicemente le sa gestire. Se io fossi immune dalle tentazioni significherebbe che ,come persona, ho perso la mia individualità, il mio modo di essere, tra cui anche il fatto di voltarmi a vedere una bella donna e non restarne indifferente.

Buscopann


----------



## Old Airforever (23 Gennaio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Secondo me un amore che è immune dalle tentazioni è un amore adoloscenziale. Il classico "innamoramento", che è la stessa cosa di quando siamo ubriachi, vale a dire che non siamo lucidi.
> Un amore maturo non è immune dalle tentazioni, ma semplicemente le sa gestire. Se io fossi immune dalle tentazioni significherebbe che ,come persona, ho perso la mia individualità, il mio modo di essere, tra cui anche il fatto di voltarmi a vedere una bella donna e non restarne indifferente.
> 
> Buscopann


Concordo in parte. Secondo me, una persona che ama è talmente intrippata nel partner che non ha voglia, tempo né piacere a guardarsi altrove.
Certo, il buon Dio ci ha dato due occhietti: con questo non voglio dire che se sono fidanzato e mi passa davanti una gnoccolona non la guardo. O meglio, per mia esperienza torno a ripeterti che ho incominciato a vedere quando si è spezzato un rapporto. Probabilmente ero talmente intrippato che la mia mente non mi dava lo stato di lucidità: poteva passarmi davanti anche Carol Alt (quand'era giovine) con la 'barbisa' di fuori che manco mi sarei accorto.
Essere tentati in modo extra-coniugale vuol dire *non essere tentati dal coniuge*: riflettiamo. Possibile, umano ma non dovrebbe.
Air


----------



## MK (23 Gennaio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> tra cui anche il fatto di voltarmi a vedere una bella donna e non restarne indifferente.
> 
> Buscopann


Ma può essere, non è la prima volta che sento fare questi discorsi. Basta che LEI non sia presente, perché lo trovo davvero di cattivo gusto.


----------



## Old Buscopann (23 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma può essere, non è la prima volta che sento fare questi discorsi. Basta che LEI non sia presente, perché lo trovo davvero di cattivo gusto.


Di cattivo usto a mio modo di vedere sono i fischi da muratore o i commenti da osteria.
C'è poi un gusto un pò meno cattivo, che è quello di farlo sapendo che a lei può dare fastidio.
Sto con una persona alla quale non dà per nulla fastidio. Anzi..A volte è lei che mi fa notare un bel fondoschiena

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (23 Gennaio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Concordo in parte. Secondo me, una persona che ama è talmente intrippata nel partner che non ha voglia, tempo né piacere a guardarsi altrove.
> Certo, il buon Dio ci ha dato due occhietti: con questo non voglio dire che se sono fidanzato e mi passa davanti una gnoccolona non la guardo. O meglio, per mia esperienza torno a ripeterti che ho incominciato a vedere quando si è spezzato un rapporto. Probabilmente ero talmente intrippato che la mia mente non mi dava lo stato di lucidità: poteva passarmi davanti anche Carol Alt (quand'era giovine) con la 'barbisa' di fuori che manco mi sarei accorto.
> *Essere tentati in modo extra-coniugale vuol dire non essere tentati dal coniuge:* riflettiamo. Possibile, umano ma non dovrebbe.
> Air


Assolutamente no. Questo è quello che dice la morale, ma non corrisponde alla realtà dell'essere umano.
Sarebbe come dire che se io sono attratto dalla mia compagna non potrò mai essere attratto da un'altra donna..ma quando mai..
L'attrazione non è sentimento..L'attrazione non può essere esclusiva verso una sola persona. 

Buscopann


----------



## MK (24 Gennaio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> L'attrazione non è sentimento..L'attrazione non può essere esclusiva verso una sola persona.


 
 Posso anche concordare, poi dipende dall'attrazione, quella sessuale una volta consumata svanisce, altrimenti significa ben altro...


----------



## MK (24 Gennaio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Di cattivo usto a mio modo di vedere sono i fischi da muratore o i commenti da osteria.
> C'è poi un gusto un pò meno cattivo, che è quello di farlo sapendo che a lei può dare fastidio.
> Sto con una persona alla quale non dà per nulla fastidio. Anzi..A volte è lei che mi fa notare un bel fondoschiena
> 
> Buscopann


Se siete d'accordo ovvio, nessun problema. E' reciproco?


----------



## Old Buscopann (25 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Se siete d'accordo ovvio, nessun problema. E' reciproco?


Ovvio che si. Anzi, quando in effetti il soggetto in questione era oggettivamente un bel figo non potevo far altro che darle pienamente ragione  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Fin quando non ho dubbi che lei provi per me un sentimento d'amore vero e sincero non sono assolutamente geloso di queste cose. La gelosia in questi casi (come d'altra parte in quasi tutti gli altri casi) è data dall'insicurezza.

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (25 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Posso anche concordare, poi dipende dall'attrazione, quella sessuale una volta consumata svanisce, altrimenti significa ben altro...


Io dico che è assolutamente impossibile non essere colpiti da altre persone anche se siamo in coppia. Come quando viviamo le nostre vite da single ci sono persone che ci colpiscono, succede la stessa cosa anche quando viviamo le nostre vite in coppia. In quest'ultimo caso però, sappiamo che non è il caso di assecondare certi interessi perchè quello che vogliamo e che desideriamo in quel determinato momento lo abbiamo al nostro fianco.

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Gennaio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io dico che è assolutamente impossibile non essere colpiti da altre persone anche se siamo in coppia. Come quando viviamo le nostre vite da single ci sono persone che ci colpiscono, succede la stessa cosa anche quando viviamo le nostre vite in coppia. In quest'ultimo caso però, sappiamo che non è il caso di assecondare certi interessi perchè quello che vogliamo e che desideriamo in quel determinato momento lo abbiamo al nostro fianco.
> 
> Buscopann


----------



## Old oscar (25 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Esempi estremi che non c'azzeccano con quanto ho detto.
> 
> Comunque commento
> 
> ...


il tradimento episodico dopo una certa età penso che sia difficilissimo che si verifichi.

i problemi potrebbero essere semplicemente che il marito 50 enne ha voglia di fare l'amore con una ventenne dal culetto sodo che la moglie, per questioni entropichetemporali non ha più


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Gennaio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> il tradimento episodico dopo una certa età penso che sia difficilissimo che si verifichi.
> 
> i problemi potrebbero essere semplicemente che il marito 50 enne ha voglia di fare l'amore con una ventenne dal culetto sodo che la moglie, per questioni entropichetemporali non ha più


Soprattutto perché il 50enne comincia ad avere problemi idraulici che richiedono stimoli maggiori... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   soprattutto perché è rimasto col cervello di un 13enne


----------



## Old Buscopann (25 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Soprattutto perché il 50enne comincia ad avere problemi idraulici che richiedono stimoli maggiori...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non si tratta di rimanere col cervello di un tredicenne. Il fatto è che il cervello maschile di fronte a certe cose ha una grande facilità di regressione  

	
	
		
		
	


	




So che è davvero difficile da capire..Però è così. In quel caso bisogna vedere quanto sono sviluppate le sinapsi inibitorie 

Buscopann


----------



## Old oscar (25 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Soprattutto perché il 50enne comincia ad avere problemi idraulici che richiedono stimoli maggiori...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


questa è una risposta arrabbiata.


----------



## Old Sgargiula (25 Gennaio 2009)

Certo che la 20enne deve essere proprio cogliona


----------



## Old Sgargiula (25 Gennaio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *Non si tratta di rimanere col cervello di un tredicenne. Il fatto è che il cervello maschile di fronte a certe cose ha una grande facilità di regressione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Credo che tu abbia tristemente ragione


----------



## Old oscar (25 Gennaio 2009)

una mia amica 50 enne mi ha confessato che le piacerebbe davvero provarsi un 20 enne, ma mi ha anche confessato che loro ( i ventenni ) non la guardano più.

lo so, le mie amiche sono un po' così.........ma sono vive.


----------



## Old oscar (25 Gennaio 2009)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Certo che la 20enne deve essere proprio cogliona


potrebbe anche essere una  professionista del sesso


----------



## Old Sgargiula (25 Gennaio 2009)

Sara', ma i 20enne non me li cago io che ne ho 30


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Gennaio 2009)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Sara', ma i 20enne non me li cago io che ne ho 30


idem. aspettiamo di arrivare a 50 anni però, chi può dirlo 
magari a quell'età piace l'idea di qualcosa che dura più del qualcosa dei propri coetanei e con un cervello equivalente


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> idem. aspettiamo di arrivare a 50 anni però, chi può dirlo
> magari a quell'età piace l'idea di qualcosa che dura più del qualcosa dei propri coetanei e con un cervello equivalente


 Ci sono arrivata e li ho passati ...un ragazzo che mi sembra un figlio non mi suscita alcuna attrazione.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Gennaio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non si tratta di rimanere col cervello di un tredicenne. Il fatto è che il cervello maschile di fronte a certe cose ha una grande facilità di regressione
> 
> 
> 
> ...





oscar ha detto:


> questa è una risposta arrabbiata.


 Non sono arrabbiata constatavo.
Io credo che, maturando, si possa trovare erotismo in qualcosa di più di un culo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ci sono arrivata e li ho passati ...un ragazzo che mi sembra un figlio non mi suscita alcuna attrazione.


scherzavo persa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scherzavo persa


 Anticipavi una battuta ...io l'ho spenta...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anticipavi una battuta ...io l'ho spenta...


tipo?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> tipo?


 Mi aspettavo in risposta a te che qualcuno ti rispondesse che prima ci dovevi arrivare ai 50 per saperlo.


----------

